# Est ce que le chargeur iPad consomme?



## stéphane83 (18 Septembre 2011)

Salut,
Ayant acheté le dock pour iPad, je me demande si le fait de laisser brancher au secteur le chargeur sans que l'iPad y soit connecté consomme?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Septembre 2011)

Non, ou pouieme...


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Septembre 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Non, ou pouieme...



Un pouieme alors!


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Septembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas compliqué:
Plus le chargeur chauffe et plus il consomme !


----------

